# Geese Wasted



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The offender was probably a band hunter.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-o...geese-killed-and-wasted-in-carbon-county.html


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> The offender was probably a band hunter.
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-o...geese-killed-and-wasted-in-carbon-county.html


 How do you figure that the offender was a band hunter? Please enlighten us with your theory. Do you know how many band returns the DWR get from Helper and Price?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have often wondered just how many ducks and geese do get wasted during the season. I look at hunters with full limits of ducks and geese every day throughout the season day after day and just wonder what they are doing with all the meat.

I think that if it was a band hunter then the DOW would of said that the legs were cut off and not just that the necks were broke.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

JerryH said:


> How do you figure that the offender was a band hunter? Please enlighten us with your theory. Do you know how many band returns the DWR get from Helper and Price?


I agree. They probably were band hunters. Happens all the time. My first thought was if they were missing their feet. But I guess you could still get it off without breaking the foot off. None of the meat was taken? I bet they were looking for bands!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

To bad-O,- I would have been happy to have had a shot at that many geese, and the bands would have been a plus. Consume what you take is how I was raised, never hunted for jewelry.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> How do you figure that the offender was a band hunter? Please enlighten us with your theory. Do you know how many band returns the DWR get from Helper and Price?


What I am saying is there is a good possibility those geese were shot because they had leg bands. The hunter only wanted a shiny band to hang around his neck, he didn't want the goose to eat. It has nothing to do with how many band returns the DWR gets from Helper and Price. 
The bands are aluminum and easy to remove by bending them. The legs don't have to be cut off to get a band. It would be interesting to know if those geese have a "suntan" line from where a band once was.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If they were shot just for the bands I doubt that the shooter would mess around with trying to get the bands off by bending and trying to work them off around the feet. They would just cut the feet off and have the band.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Can you guys see their feet in the photo? I can't. Maybe they have been cut off.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Critter said:


> If they were shot just for the bands I doubt that the shooter would mess around with trying to get the bands off by bending and trying to work them off around the feet. They would just cut the feet off and have the band.


Off topic, but I heard a story once. I guess some kids setup their decoys just down from a guy that had been there all morning. As he was packing up, they killed a duck and it sailed over to him. He picked it up, cut the leg off, and drove by in his boat and threw it to them. I'm going to have to do that one of these days.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

On the youth hunt last year a boy cleaned his ducks and goose for the first time. Then lamented this is all the meat you get from a bird. 

Part of me agrees, a lot of wasted meat there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> I have often wondered just how many ducks and geese do get wasted during the season. I look at hunters with full limits of ducks and geese every day throughout the season day after day and just wonder what they are doing with all the meat.
> 
> I think that if it was a band hunter then the DOW would of said that the legs were cut off and not just that the necks were broke.


When I was growing up our family never wasted a single duck and we killed over 200 per year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

killed banded geese or not it a fn joke. but im sure they was banded and they will put bands on the geese they kill next year to look cool and like some might big hunters. Witch they are not hunters in my eyes


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

.....they must have run out of bacon :shock:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

What do bands have to do with it?

These geese were probably shot on the extended hunt, not cleaned after the hunt and thrown in the back yard or left in the truck and started stinking with the warm weather. Somebody took them to a remote place to dispose of them rather than throwing them in the local church dumpster. 

It is stupid and negligent, but it is probably an accidental waste of wildlife. It is not much worse than the guy that throws away a freezer full of game meat after it has been in there for 2 years. If it is a case of someone shooting geese with no plans to ever clean and eat the geese, they have no business goose hunting IMO.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

toasty said:


> What do bands have to do with it?.


Because guys shoot geese only to get the bands. Really it happens.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> When I was growing up our family never wasted a single duck and we killed over 200 per year.


I'm not saying that a lot of the hunters don't eat what they shoot but there are a lot that don't.

I knew a person that went pheasant hunting in North Dakota every year and they only kept the breast, the same person when they go deer or elk hunting leave a lot of the meat on the hill......they use the gutless method and only bring the back straps and hinds off the hill.

I told him that if I could ever prove it that I would turn him in.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The report doesn't mention anything about leg bands. So how can you or anyone assume he or they were band hunting? How many band hunters were there? Was there 1 band hunter or was there more? Do you think that all of the birds had bands? What if they did have bands? If they had bands would they have been dumped? Or were they dumped because they didn't have bands? Did the band hunter or hunters dump them all the same day?

How can you jump to the conclusion of what his or their motives were? One thing is for sure I used the term hunter. I should of wrote D-bag or D-bags


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JerryH said:


> So how can you or anyone assume he or they were band hunting?
> 
> How can you jump to the conclusion of what his or their motives were?


I guess the same way you are automatically presume the D-bag is a GUY.. Maybe it was all done by a SHE version D-bag???

Either which way, male, female, solo, or group, this type of stuff is the crap these dill holes do to give sportsman and true conservationists a bad name and image. Absolute shame!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What a shame that those birds were poached/wasted. 

On the topic of bands, I am not as experienced at hunting geese as the rest of you, but if I never get another band for the rest of my life - I'll be fine with that. The awesomeness of geese decoying at 20 yards is the best part about goose hunting for me. Having those big birds that close and listening to the sound of the wind through their wings is incredible.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> I guess the same way you are automatically presume the D-bag is a GUY.. Maybe it was all done by a SHE version D-bag???
> 
> Very good point.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The offender was probably a band hunter.
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-o...geese-killed-and-wasted-in-carbon-county.html


Yep, probably a jump shooting band hunter.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> The report doesn't mention anything about leg bands.Probably because they were gone So how can you or anyone assume he or they were band hunting? I'm guessing that's what happened. How many band hunters were there? One, maybe more. Was there 1 band hunter or was there more? Do you think that all of the birds had bands? Maybe, maybe not What if they did have bands? If they did have bands then my point is legitimate. If they had bands would they have been dumped? If they were only after bands, then yes they would have been dumped. Or were they dumped because they didn't have bands? Very possible, or as someone already mentioned they could have not been taken care of properly soon enough. Did the band hunter or hunters dump them all the same day? I would think so.
> 
> How can you jump to the conclusion of what his or their motives were? Regardless of their motives, what they did was wrong. One thing is for sure I used the term hunter. I should of wrote D-bag or D-bags


 ________


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bands or no bands, what they did was againest the law and they should have to answer for there deeds. The bands could have been easily slipped off without cutting off the legs. Wanton waste of wild life is a hidious crime and should be punished fully!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> On the youth hunt last year a boy cleaned his ducks and goose for the first time. Then lamented this is all the meat you get from a bird.
> 
> Part of me agrees, a lot of wasted meat there.


In Alaska it's state law that one has to harvest the leg meat on geese. Brant, dark and light geese.

Who cares if they were shooting for bands. All I see is a pile of wasted geese. Some punk needs to be taken out behind the wood shed....


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dudes,
I am a band hunter and not ashamed to admit it. BUT, I don't waste my birds either.
I put a lot of time and effort in to my methods of hunting.
What is even more awesome than collecting a band is watching the interaction between different families of Canada geese.
For instance, I will have a small family of 'naked' geese in by blocks for an hour or two. I let them get totally comfortable, I do not scare them off. 
When they get fidgety I know other birds are around, they can hear them before a human can.
9 out of ten times the birds on the ground don't make a peep. Geese are very protective and don't want to give up a food/safe area, especially as winter and tough times close in on them.
When the new family lands they usually have a little battle to establish who gets what real estate. It's funny but after a little more time they begin to mingle. This usually all takes place without hardly a honk or two.
It really has been a learning experience to focus my efforts on decoy placement versus the wind and especially blind concealment.
I do all my band hunting with a 20 gauge and have never shot a banded bird on the ground.
I did shoot a goose on the ground last year with my crossbow but it was not banded.
Good luck to you snow goose hunters and I hope all you dark goose hunters have a great summer.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like all the necks were broken, after having been shot with a shotgun. Sounds like many of my birds.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

The fact that they used a shotgun and not a smaller rimfire makes me question if it was really for the sole sake of finding a band. If they really wanted to shoot banded birds only they'd use binoculars and find banded ones on the ground then plink them. Just ask Mr. Calder how that theory works.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

These 9 geese is child's play compared to the nearly 50 uncleaned geese that were found in an Idaho dumpster a few years ago.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> The fact that they used a shotgun and not a smaller rimfire makes me question if it was really for the sole sake of finding a band. If they really wanted to shoot banded birds only they'd use binoculars and find banded ones on the ground then plink them. Just ask Mr. Calder how that theory works.


 Winner Winner Chicken dinner!! Finally a post on this thread that actually makes sense.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> The fact that they used a shotgun and not a smaller rimfire makes me question if it was really for the sole sake of finding a band. If they really wanted to shoot banded birds only they'd use binoculars and find banded ones on the ground then plink them. Just ask Mr. Calder how that theory works.


Makes sense to me. Heck, apparently they don't even need to be banded to get shot with a rifle. I got this goose during the extended hunt last season, and when I pulled it out of the smoker and cut into it this is what my knife hit. Looks like a .17 HMR to me. I'm thinking it went all the way through one goose and then maybe lodged in this goose.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Fowl,
Those are cool pics of your forensic work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> The fact that they used a shotgun and not a smaller rimfire makes me question if it was really for the sole sake of finding a band. If they really wanted to shoot banded birds only they'd use binoculars and find banded ones on the ground then plink them. Just ask Mr. Calder how that theory works.


I remember my buddy telling me about this kid that was going to take him out goose hunting and that he always gets neck collars and bands on every hunt. 3 weeks later I took my buddy hunting and asked how it went. He told me what they did, how they got caught, and that he had a court date for his suspension from hunting and had to also testify against ole' Clint. Little pieces of aluminum and numbered pieces of plastic just aren't worth it. If you want them that bad, eBay has a ton of them. Nobody has to know.


----------

